# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أناشيـــــد الثورة المصرية :: ... هنا ... ::

## هدوء عاصف

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،،
* 

* 

**حياكم الله جميعاً أخوانى واخواتى فى الله ...

نحمد الله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه على النصر وتحرير مصر من الطاغية ومن الظلم 


نبارك للشعب المصري خاصة وللأمة الاسلامية عامة نجاح الثورت المباركة في تحقيق مطالبها وإزاحة النظام الفاسد المستبد بعد مسيرة شاقة دامت أكثر من أسبوعين والحمد لله تكللت بالنصر والنجاح 


أخيراً عشنا وتذوقنا نسيم الحرية .. فرحة الانتصار ..فى هذه الثورة المجيدة .. 

ولقد طل الربيع العربي مبكراً الذي حلّ أولاً في تونس مبشراً بفجر قريب ثم فى مــصــر الحبيبة لكى تعم الفرحة الأمة الإسلامية والعربية كلها .


وان شاء الله قريباً  نعيش تلك اللحظات بتحرير أرضنا المغتصبة وتطهير مقدساتنا وفك الحصار عن غزة الأبيّة أرض الصمود والعزة .* 


*هنا نقوم بتجميع كل الأناشيد الخاصة بالثورة المصرية*  





*هذه المقدمة بقلم المتألق "روحي فلسطين"**

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]

نشيد .../// جمّعنا جمّعنا وبقى للحياة معنى و الدنيا تسمعنا مصر النهارده أمان

للتحميل من هنا


http://www.mediafire.com/?dse2r***8x813av

او من هنااا ،،، 

http://www.palsharing.com/3ehe2nfgdvui.html[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
نشيد ../// شكراً يا مصر .. للمنشد مشارى راشد

للتحميل من هنا







عن مصر متسألنيش ،,, عمر الصعيدي



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
نشيد ...///متخافيش يا مصرنا ... للمنشد أسامة الخولى للثوره المصريه


http://www.4shared.com/audio/rYb4t3VT/_____.html[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

أنشودة ملكنا هذه الدنيا قرونا 





بصوت الشهيد / مصطفي الصاوي ( من شهداء ثورة الغضب ) 




[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]

انشودة " ثارت ارض الكنانة " اكثر من رائعة



فيديو




{ نسخة الايقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/ard_alkenana_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون ايقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/ard_alkenana_v.mp3


* للحفظ /// رايت كليك + حفظ باسم[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اذا الشعب يوماً أراد الحياة .. فلا بد للحق أن ينتصر 

ولا بد لليل أن ينجلي .. ولا بد للقيد أن ينكسر 

للمنشد صالح اليامي 
لتحميل النغمة 
اضغط هنـــا 

لتحميل الانشودة كاملة ..

http://files-1.bsmlh.net/songs/itha_alsha3b_d.mp3[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

انشودة رائعة /// يافــــارس الميدان ... مصـر النهاردة أمان

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=8mcmqrz85eI*[align=center][/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مونتاج شهداء ثورة الغضب

فكرة : صلاح الدين يوسف
مونتاج : أبو إسماعيل 


رابط المشاهدة 


[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي يحتفل برحيل مبارك وينشد بنفسه  


[align=center][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*2011*

*--(هذه مصر)--
**
جديــــد 2011
ابداع مميز جدا* 

 


*اداء والحان*

*~ خالد الحقان* *~* 

*كلمات*

*~ عبد الرحمن العوضي~* 

*توزيع وهندسة صوتية*
*~* *م.عاصم البني~*


*....::: نسخة الإيقاع :::....* 

*اضغط هنا*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*2011* 

*||معليش يابلدي||*


 


*كلمات الحان اداء*
*الفنان الكندي*
*[ وليد هلال** ]*


*تأليف وتوزيع موسيقي* 

*[* *محمد الدبوني**]*

*تم التسجيل في استديو*
*[**Art Work Studio - Toronto* *-** Canada** ]*

*..:: نسخة الموسيقى ::..* 

*للحفظ اضغط هنــا

**..:: فيديـو::..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
المشاهدة عاليوتيوب*






*صفحة الفيديو

**http://www.archive.org/details/25.Jan.Paldf.net*

*للتحميل روابط مباشرة تدعم الإستكمال
**تحميل صيغة AVI رابط مباشر*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]

( صوت الحرية ) 

اداء أمير عيد و هانى عادل



[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]

( صوت الحرية ) 

اداء أمير عيد و هانى عادل



[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

برومو رااائع /// لأنشودة ثارت أرض الكنانة .. سجل يا زمان 


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
أغنية مهداة لشهداء ثورة 25 يناير - غناءالفنان الفلسطيني سامر سويري


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*2011*
~
~
~
*مؤثيرات*
*~||رجالنا|**|**~*ْ


*اداء المنشد الصاعد*

*[**فهد البسام**]*

*توزيـع* 

*[**عثمان الإبراهيم**]*

*الكــورال* 

*[**موسى القصار و خالد الرخيص**]** 

بمشاركة

**[**المنشد عثمان الإبراهيم**]* 
*..:: نسخة المؤثرات ::..* 

*اضغـط هنـا
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*السلام عليكم



جديد الفنان المقدسي الصاعد " مراد الزغاري " بصحبة الشاعر القدير " خليل عابد " 

إلى ثوار مصر الأبطال ... أنشودة " أرض الكِنانةَ " تضامناً مع الشعب المصري

رابط النشيد 
http://www.qudsmedia.net/uploads/422011-065118PM.mp3

http://www.qudsmedia.net/uploads/422011-065118PM.mp3*


{ نسخة الايقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/ard_alkenana_d.mp3


{ نسخة بدون ايقاع }

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/ard_alkenana_v.mp3

----------


## هدوء عاصف

روعة شعب مصر .. 

 :Big Grin: 



حاجة تحفة بعيدا عن الموسيقى 

..........

----------

